# Dealing with wastes



## badastro (Jul 19, 2007)

When refining CPU's, the result is gold, base metals in acidic solution, and solid wastes.

1. Solid wastes: Of course we want the gold, but I don't see what can be done to recycle the ceramic chips or powder wastes. I don't exactly like the idea of landfilling. Is that the only way to get rid of it?

2. Then there is the liquid wastes from spent solutions and washings. Copper and other noble-er metals can be recovered with scrap iron leaving behind reactive metals. 

3. The result of 2 is powder that can be reprocessed for values. Then you get several gallons of a ferric chloride solution that may contain other reactive ions. This waste can be neutralized with NaOH to get a big mess of contaminated rust.

4. The end result is rust that may contain toxic substances and A LOT of salty water contaminated with nitrate ions and traces of toxic substances. 

I don't like the idea of dumping things into the toilet where it will probably be improperly handled. What can be done with the waste water? Does anyone evaporate their waste water? 

I feel uneasy taking my wastes with unknown or mixed contents to the local dump where it might just get landfilled.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 3, 2007)

Just something i found. 

http://svtc.etoxics.org/site/PageServer?pagename=YouTubeVideo

Push play.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 3, 2007)

I think you posted that before, Ralph. Somebody did. This whole thing is unnecessary. I'm not into socialism but, I'd rather see some money going out to a few social programs than into the elite's pockets. One of the things I'd do is to subsidize MANY small businesses to recycle waste - paper, plastics, metals, computers, ect. The reason the third world is getting all of this stuff is because it's very non-profitable if you have to worry about labor costs and the waste. Keep it in the US by subsidizing it. It's getting too serious to keep dreaming that all of this stuff is profitable. Why are Europe's scrap programs so much better and so much more high tech (by several times) and why is it so much cleaner over there? I've thought about this for a long time and I think that I could think of a plan that would work.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 3, 2007)

I've thought about this for a long time and I think that I could think of a plan that would work.

Me and you both. It's coming people. Won't be long till everything electronic will be haz waste, not just computers. Think about it. This will be a whole new market. The gold will be only a very small part of the overall picture. The gold will become a secondary source of income. The main income will be in the other materials of compisition. Give it till about 2010, 2015 at the most. Going to be a lot of changes.

They are already writing the laws.

I got me one or two systems in mind chris. That's really the subject of project Aflac. I just haven't let it all out yet. :shock: 

I'm designing it two ways. You have the big boys. But what they use is beyond the small to medium size recycler. So it's got be be simple, safe, and Epa approvable.

Project Aflac :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: Don't change that channel. :wink:


----------



## badastro (Aug 3, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_depolymerization


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 3, 2007)

Thermal depolymerization is too damned dangerous for me. I knew a German guy, in Portland, that had spent 10 years working on on a TD process for tires. His yields, when it didn't blow up, were about the same as on the Wiki link. If there is just the faintest leak in the system, the oxygen combines with the evaporated organics. This immediately drives the temp. up and Boom. I've seen several patents for doing X-ray film this way. When phenolic boards were being made, you could supposedly distill off 40%, by weight, phenol oil, which is worth a fortune..

I've seen a lot of these TD schemes over the years but, no real full-size plants. It sounds like such a good idea.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 3, 2007)

250 °C and subjected to 600 psi

You know what. This is on my way up the food chain to 700 degrees and 3200 psi. This is kind of interesting indeed. 

Feedstocks and outputs with thermal depolymerization

Plastic bottles 

Oil 70 % 
Gas 16 % 
Carbon solids 6 % 
Water 8 % 

If your still wondering, just ask yourself what to do with all the resin boards and plastic housings :idea: 
How much is oil going for now ? Huuuuummmm.

Somebody with the math run the numbers. 

Say 1000 lbs boards @ 70 % weight by volume. With 70 % reclaimable in oil. Figure out how much the oil would be and the value. Gas 16 % :?: 

Dam that's 86 % 

see now you have three variables. Precious metal recovery. Secoundary metals ( copper, aluminum, nickel, ect ). Now we have found yet another source for the plastic and boards. 

What do you think chris. Grind , leach, SCWO. Then selectivly seperate.
Blow and go. 

badastro, Thanks for the interesting link. :wink: Their will be a file on this one. 

Stay tuned that crazy ducks up to something.


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 3, 2007)

Numbers :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## badastro (Aug 3, 2007)

TDP isn't for the average person, and I don't recommend it as DIY.... Even with the pressure chambers, you still need oil distillers...

You also don't end up with just oil, gas, water, and carbon depending on the input feedstocks. PVC plastic, for example, will yield hydrochloric acid as part of the byproduct, which can be collected and sold or used to process your metals. A lot boards are brominated to make them flame retardant. I suppose TDP might produce hydrobromic acid.

Another advantage with TDP is that you could effectively turn landfills and dumps into oil mines :!:. Basically anything containing carbon can be turned into oil, even people :twisted: .


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 3, 2007)

goldsilverpro said:


> Thermal depolymerization is too damned dangerous for me. I knew a German guy, in Portland, that had spent 10 years working on on a TD process for tires. His yields, when it didn't blow up, were about the same as on the Wiki link. If there is just the faintest leak in the system, the oxygen combines with the evaporated organics. This immediately drives the temp. up and Boom. I've seen several patents for doing X-ray film this way. When phenolic boards were being made, you could supposedly distill off 40%, by weight, phenol oil, which is worth a fortune..
> 
> I've seen a lot of these TD schemes over the years but, no real full-size plants. It sounds like such a good idea.



Sorry i didn't see that chris. Yes, but i was thinking with the right money to fund it and the right parameters, it might work. That company is in a bad way from the reading of their profile. going on ten years and they are still messing with turkey guts. Yuck. Little money, Few million :lol: 
And you could probaly get someones attention. 

http://discovermagazine.com/2003/may/featoil/


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 3, 2007)

I suppose TDP might produce hydrobromic acid. 

That's why when your finished at the lower temperature you crank it on up to super critical. Once i get what i want the rest can be neutralized.
I'm kicking it.


----------

